# Maltese in the Memphis, TN area



## lookingforamaltese! (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello! I am looking for a reputable breeder in or near Memphis. I am a junior in college and ever since I moved out of my parents house I have desperately missed my beautiful Bichon  Next year I am finally moving into my own condo where I am allowed to have a pet. I've decided on a maltese and although I won't be getting one until June I'd like to start looking for a breeder now so that I can find a puppy who is well-bred and treated like a prince. Sooo if anyone knows of breeders around Memphis please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lucky you for living in Tennessee! Midis Maltese is in your state.

http://www.midismaltese.com/

Dian has wonderful Maltese! A number of our members have puppies from Dian and are really happy with them. I'm sure they will share their stories and pictures!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You can always get a Maltese shipped. We got our wonderful baby from Bonnie Palmer. I know she ships ,and since Memphis has a major airport, I feel sure it wouldn't be a problem. http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/


----------



## lookingforamaltese! (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah i've thought about shipping. the only drawback is i can't actually go to the breeder's home, plus the extra cost.

out of curiosity what kind of prices does Dian have? I'm looking to get a male.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

To give you some choices on other Maltese breeders in Tennessee you might go to these other links.<a href="http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm" target="_blank">
</a><a href="http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm" target="_blank">
</a>http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm
http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/contactus.html
http://www.naysmithmaltese.com/brdr-index.asp
Dunlap, Jerre
jdunlap @ bellsouth.net (take out the spaces)
Wynsom Maltese
Tullahoma, TN
931-454-0533
And of course Dian that you have been directed to. She has very nice maltese.

Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I can personally vouch that Dian Lynch of www.MidisMaltese.com is an excellent breeder. I and many others on this board have her dogs. I will not hesitate to go back to her when I'm ready for my next furbaby!

Here is a picture of my Ace :wub: He is 8 months old. Dian runs blood work before pups leave her house, she has excellent lineage and beautiful faces. She is a doll and extremely willing to answer her phone at any time to help. I can't say enough nice things about her  She is a wonderful person and puts a ton of time and work into this breed. She shows pretty much every weekend. 

[attachment=29081:ace.jpg]

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions you'd like to ask. I'd suggest giving her a call if you're interested in a male and asking her prices. She has very fair pricing for her pet puppies and she welcomes you into her home. I prefer not to have a dog shipped as well. 

Andrea


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would go with Dian also. Have read lots about her and wouldn't hesitate to have one of her dogs.
Would not use Naysmith as one of our SM members has had a bad experience there.

Marsha


----------

